# Chassis: Amrac to LifeLike visual identification



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I've put up a little webpage with some pics (top and bottom) of various chassis, all issued from the same Cox/De Lespinay designed chassis.

Especially on page 2, I was wondering what is the meaning of the difference between the Rokar X-chassis, one with X Wing ground effect collectors and the one without 'em and also what was the first issued (the one with or the one without)? And also why there are two different versions of magnet holders in the Rokar X-chassis without X Wing collectors?

I've noted that some early chassis like the Amrac are made of rude and gritty plastic, but some like the Galoob or the later lighted one Rokar X are really smooth plastic....

One thing also that attract my attention is that the Rokar M-chassis front endbell is different that the one on the Rokar-M with no mark (not noted Rokar). On the later one, the endbell is the same as in the LifeLike M-chassis...


The pictures are intentionally big to clearly see the subtle differences

I hope some LifeLike heavy collectors, like Grandcheapskate, could be helpful

Also, if some of you have good pictures (top and bottom) of a Cox chassis, I would gladly include it to improve this page and so keep it eternally on my website as information purposes, with all the informations that could be gathered through this thread


http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/showcase/amrac-lifelike/





I 've also added these info to the thread "Amrac/Galoob/Cox/LifeLike Collector's Guide" thread issued in May of this year


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Zanza,
Just off the top of my head because I don't have all the different types of cars here with me right now, these are the chassis I can think about at the moment in the Lifelike family tree.

Amrac - KM1, KM-1 lighted, KM-2
Darda - only 6 different cars made, one type of chassis (I believe)
Rokar - X, Lighted X, M and M-5
Lifelike - Fast Tracker, Pro Tracker (4 body sytles), M chassis, T chassis

There was one other Lifelike chassis that came with only 4 body types, but I can't recall the name at the moment, although I think it was Power Tracker.
I do not know if the German or Australian Lifelike cars contained a different chassis.
If I get the chance to take them all out, I'll check on it.

Joe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great little site. Now I know what all those things are in my box of parts. 


:thumbsup: rr


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

And do not forget the chassis for the skateboarders. Dual guide pins so they can go in either direction.

No home should be without one.

Joe


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

...but I'm without

Anyway if some of you have pictures of these skateboards chassis, just send them to me.

Even if I suspect the only difference is the dual guide pin and nothing else


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Did you get the pictures of the different Cox chassis that I sent.Tom


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

No!! Where did you sent ? When ??


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Zanza, have you ever noticed?... some amrac chassis are made in hong kong and some are made in china, and some do not say where they are made. I have not noticed any other differences other than magnet colors. I love those chassis, very good track feel and work great with stock controllers, I have a few that are faster than tyco 440-x2 cars except for in the turns. J


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I need a few of these life t-top chassis's. Thanks to the Website now I know what to ask for! Who has the best deal on them?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I have updated the page after adding some valuable infos, mainly given by Bob Lincoln, thanks


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

zanza said:


> Anyway if some of you have pictures of these skateboards chassis, just send them to me.
> 
> Even if I suspect the only difference is the dual guide pin and nothing else


 The skateboarder chassis is a standard T chassis with yellow tires and a rear guide pin. If you look at a standard T chassis, you will see the hole at the rear of the chassis for a guide pin.

So no real difference with a skateboarder chassis.

Joe


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Also Life Like used a updated version of the Xchassis with a plastic heat shield on it on some of their low end sets about 4 years ago.

If I remember correctly, it had no real markings but was made in a dark black plastic.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I tried sending the the pictures again.I can snd them everywhere else without a problem


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I scanned these a while ago if this is of any help: -Scott


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Scott! Pics worth a thousand words.

Cleared up some questions I had regarding a Rokar Porsche Carrera RSR I've had for some time.

It's an "early", in beautiful shape, and bends light. Because it's such a plum I really try not to run it TOO much... LOL!...I just cant help myself. Seeking treatment though.


----------

